# amaroK вылетает с ошибкой

## NWhisper

Всем привет!

Установлен дистрибутив Gentoo-amd64. Обновлен полностью с ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64".

Я устанавливаю amarok-1.4-beta, amarok-1.4.0 и получаю ситуацию:

- при запуске под root amaroK запускается, но не играет mp3, ogg;

- при запуске под user появляется ссощение об ошибке:

```

amaroK could not find any sound-engine plugins. It is likely that amaroK is installed under the wrong prefix, please fix your installation using:

cd /path/to/amarok/source-code/

su -c "make uninstall"

./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` && su -c "make install"

More information can be found in the README file. For further assistance join us at #amarok on irc.freenode.net.

```

При этом, amarok-1.3.8 работает нормально, но зависает на ShoutCast Radio.

В чем может быть проблема?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

В ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ?....

----------

## NWhisper

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

Сегодня обновил amarok до 1.4.0-r2 - та же фигня. Не работает под юзером, а под рутом не играет mp3 и ogg.

----------

## fedukoff

удали настройки амарока.. гдейто в ~/.kde/

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *NWhisper wrote:*   

> Не работает под юзером, а под рутом не играет mp3 и ogg.

 

Юзер в группе audio?

----------

## NWhisper

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *NWhisper wrote:*   Не работает под юзером, а под рутом не играет mp3 и ogg. 
> 
> Юзер в группе audio?

 

Да, юзер в группе audio. Он туда был добавлен сразу после установки amarok до его запуска.

----------

## Bentley

Если не используется gstreamer, то 

```
emerge -av xine-lib
```

----------

## NWhisper

 *Bentley wrote:*   

> Если не используется gstreamer, то 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av xine-lib
> ```
> ...

 

xine-lib я ставил и так и сяк, и последние сборки и старые... Все бесполезно.

----------

## NWhisper

Ну где же вы, профессионалы???

Я разобрался с воспроизведением mp3 и ogg. Оказалось я не указывал флаг mad при сборке xine-lib. Сейчас под root-ом все проигрывается нормально... Но под user-ом так и не запускается.

Напомню ошибку:

```

Не удалось найти ни один из поддерживаемых модулей звуковых систем. Возможно, это связано с установкой программы в неправильное место. Перекомпилируйте программу так:

cd /path/to/amarok/source-code/

su -c "make uninstall"

./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` && su -c "make install" 

$ kbuildsycoca

$ amarok

Для подробностей обратитесь к файлу README, либо попросите помощь у участников канала #amarok на irc.freenode.net.

```

Я так понимаю, что если бы действительно amarok был установлен неверно, то он бы не работал и под root-ом.

Может все же кто подскажет, как это полечить?

----------

## fedukoff

Ну я же уже говорил.... УДАЛИ НАСТРОЙКИ АМАРОКА!

У меня подобная проблема именно так и вылечилась!

----------

## NWhisper

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Ну я же уже говорил.... УДАЛИ НАСТРОЙКИ АМАРОКА!
> 
> У меня подобная проблема именно так и вылечилась!

 

Пробовал уже... Дело в том, что каталог с настройками содается при запуске amaroK. А так как он не запускается - каталога нет  :Smile:  Под рутом есть настройки, а под юзером нет. Причем, amarok-1.3.8 нормально работал и создавал каталог с настройками, который я благополучно завалил при установке amarok-1.4.0.

Я все форумы перерыл - ничего не помогает...

----------

## fedukoff

Вот у меня так же и было.. Предыдущая версия работала хорошо, а после обновления новая работать отказывалась именно при старте. И я удалил конфиги. Причем в двух местах (в .kde/..../share и в .kde/.../app вроде, не помню точно). Там в одном месте amarokrc, а в другом директория amarok. 

К тому же все симптомы были такие же как и у тебя, и лечиццо это дело, имхо, должно подобным образом.

----------

## NWhisper

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Вот у меня так же и было.. Предыдущая версия работала хорошо, а после обновления новая работать отказывалась именно при старте. И я удалил конфиги. Причем в двух местах (в .kde/..../share и в .kde/.../app вроде, не помню точно). Там в одном месте amarokrc, а в другом директория amarok. 
> 
> К тому же все симптомы были такие же как и у тебя, и лечиццо это дело, имхо, должно подобным образом.

 

Это все понятно... Про удаление настроек я уже на многих форумах читал, и на этом тоже (в английском варианте). Но не помогает, блин. При запуске amarok создается только amarokrc, в котором один параметр, не влияющий на скорость. Никаких папок в ~/.kde/share/apps не появляется. amarokrc я резал на всякий случай - безрезультатно...

Я так полагаю, дело в правах доступа... Только вот к чему...

----------

## NWhisper

Всё, пацаны, я разобрался!

Проблема была в неверно заданных правах доступа на каталоги:

/usr/share/services

/usr/share/mimelnk

/usr/share/config

Я выполнил chmod go+rx для всех указанных каталогов и... amaroK нормально запустился!

Так что... Всем спасибо, ребята!

Тема закрыта.

----------

## 046

strace в похожих случаях помогает.

Но атрибуты портят те кому жить скучно )

----------

